# Can I worm my dogs with equine safeguard?



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

I went to get tapeworm wormer at the feed store and could not believe how expensive it was. It would be $50 for me to work my three dogs. The active ingredient is the same stuff that's in safeguard. Is there any harm is giving them their weight dosage in the equine wormer? It's what I did for my goats on the recommendation of my vet (actually they were rx 4x their weight).


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

It doesn't kill the common type of tapeworm in pets. You need praziquantal for that.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is a thread from when I had the same question.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...n-animals/217741-de-worming-difficulties.html


GoldenMom who answers me in that thread is also a small animal vet.


----------



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh, I see, that makes sense then. Thanks for the response! I wonder if the praziquantel is made of gold dust. I need to have a first born quick so I can go trade him/her in to get enough for two big dogs!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I have always used Safeguard for horses (Fenbendazole) on my dogs. My mother and father-in-law had 12, my brother-in-law had 1, and my husband and I had 3 amd we all loved on the same property. All were labs. They would get worms every hunting season and we had to treat them all or it would just get passed around endlessly. I would squeeze out a thick line finger length and wipe it on their tongue repeated daily until I didn't see worms in their poop anymore.


----------

